# ImageView zeigt kein Bild an, Andere Elemente jedoch sichtbar



## JavaJuengling (31. Jan 2017)

In der ersten Activity funktioniert alles ganz normal, doch wenn ich im Emulator auf die zweite Activity wechsle, zeigt mir die ImageView kein Bild mehr an, EditText, Spinner und Cardview jedoch werden ganz normal angezeigt. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<RelativeLayout xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    xmlns:app="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res-auto"
    xmlns:tools="http://schemas.android.com/tools"
    android:id="@+id/activity_main"
    android:layout_width="match_parent"
    android:layout_height="match_parent"
    android:paddingBottom="0dp"
    android:paddingLeft="0dp"
    android:paddingRight="0dp"
    android:paddingTop="0dp"
    tools:context="com.lukasgehring.spots.SpeicherActivity"
    android:padding="0dp">

    <ImageView
        android:layout_width="match_parent"
        android:layout_height="match_parent"
        app:srcCompat="@drawable/urlaub"
        android:id="@+id/Hintergrund2"
        android:scaleType="centerCrop" />

    <android.support.v7.widget.CardView
        android:layout_width="match_parent"
        android:id="@+id/CvSpeichern"
        android:layout_marginTop="54dp"
        android:layout_alignParentTop="true"
        android:layout_alignParentEnd="true"
        android:layout_height="300dp" >

        <RelativeLayout
            android:layout_width="match_parent"
            android:layout_height="match_parent">

            <EditText
                android:layout_height="wrap_content"
                android:inputType="textPersonName"
                android:ems="10"
                android:id="@+id/EtName"
                android:text="Geben Sie den Namen ein"
                android:elevation="1dp"
                android:layout_marginTop="14dp"
                android:layout_alignParentTop="true"
                android:layout_centerHorizontal="true"
                android:layout_width="300dp"
                android:gravity="center" />

            <Spinner
                android:layout_width="wrap_content"
                android:layout_height="wrap_content"
                android:layout_marginTop="30dp"
                android:id="@+id/spinnerAnfahrt"
                android:gravity="center"
                android:layout_below="@+id/EtName"
                android:layout_centerHorizontal="true" />
        </RelativeLayout>

    </android.support.v7.widget.CardView>
</RelativeLayout>
```


```
public class SpeicherActivity extends Activity {

    public Spinner sAnfahrt;



    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_speichern);

        sAnfahrt = (Spinner) findViewById(R.id.spinnerAnfahrt);
        ArrayAdapter<CharSequence> adapter = ArrayAdapter.createFromResource(this, R.array.Spinner_Anfahrt, android.R.layout.simple_spinner_dropdown_item);
        sAnfahrt.setAdapter(adapter);



    }
```


----------



## Robat (31. Jan 2017)

Hast du denn geschaut das du das Bild richtig benannt hast?

Ist das richtige Layout-File? 
Du setzt das Layout mittels `setContentView(R.layout.activity_speichern);` aber dein Root-Layout hat die ID `"activity_main"`.
Etwas verwirrend

Kann es sein, dass das Bild "klein" ist und es deshalb genau unter dem Cardlayout ist?

Wie wechselst du denn zwischen den Activities? 

Gruß


----------



## JavaJuengling (1. Feb 2017)

Ja, das Bild ist richtig benannt.  In der ersten Activity habe ich das gleiche Bild auch auf einer ImageView und dort funktioniert es. Erst wenn ich über einen Button auf die zweite Activity wechsle, funktioniert es dort nicht mehr.

Habe den Code einfach aus der Activity_Main kopiert und vergessen, die ID zu ändern. Dies habe ich jetzt korrigiert, jedoch wird das Image immer noch nicht angezeigt.

Habe ich evtl etwas in der Manifest Datei vergessen?

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<manifest xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    package="com.lukasgehring.spots">

    <application
        android:allowBackup="true"
        android:icon="@mipmap/ic_launcher"
        android:label="@string/app_name"
        android:supportsRtl="true"
        android:theme="@style/AppTheme">
        <activity android:name=".MainActivity">
            <intent-filter>
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN" />

                <category android:name="android.intent.category.LAUNCHER" />
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
        <activity android:name=".SpeicherActivity"/>

    </application>

</manifest>
```


----------



## JavaJuengling (1. Feb 2017)

Problem gelöst!
Ich hatte das Image nicht als Src eingetragen, sondern als srcCompat.
kann mir zufällig jemand sagen, was es mit der srcCompat auf sich hat?


----------

